# Lost the Leader of The Pack :( Advice Needed



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi All, 

Sadly we lost our older dog Pooh Bear yesterday  very sudden. George, my wonderful Cockapoo is only 10 months old. he seems ok at the moment, he looked for her last night, but we have given him loads of fuss.

I decided to go back to work today (I stayed off with him yesterday) to keep George in a routine and for George not to get too used to me being home. Luckily my next door neighbour is retired so could listen out to him for me. He woofed all morning, then quietened down, then woofed a bit this aft but not too much.

Can I get some reassurance that George will be ok, and that he will settle when I am at work. I know Poos are sensitive souls so I am being upbeat with him and doing loads with him when I am here and telling him how much I love him etc etc, I just worry and panic about him. His tail has been up and wagging and he has been playing loads tonight with his toys, but I just wanted to see if anyone else has lost an older dog when their puppy is still a puppy?

All advice much appreciated x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Pooh Bear. I'm afraid I don't have any advice with regards George as I haven't any experience, but like you I would give lots of cuddles and distractions.  :hug:


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Maybe an obvious comment but perhaps it's time to get George a new playmate?


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks Millie, and thanks Tess. Unfortunatley, I can't even contemplate another at the moment. Pooh went so suddenly and in such a shocking way that I think it will take us a while before we think of another, so I really want to make sure that I do as much as I can for George from us.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I have no advice, but wanted to say how sorry I am about the loss of Pooh Bear  Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your loss. I am afraid I have no experience of this but I am sure that George will be fine. :hug:


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, you must be devastated x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Becky so sorry to hear about Poo Bear ... I have experience of this when living with my parents and although George may be a little unsettled for a while he will adjust and it is personal choice if you gat another dog or not .. dogs are pack animals so he will miss Poo Bear, however he is still part of your pack, you remain leader and the rest of the family too .. give George lots of attention .. maybe even move his bed .. just change a few things .. My parents have always had dogs and when we lost one it always affected the other dogs for a while ... but they do adjust quite quickly .. ok all dogs are different but in my experience and in general dogs deal with change quite well ... Love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your terrible loss. Hugs to you all x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear you lost your beloved Pooh Bear  I'n sure George will be fine and a few extra cuddles wouldn't be a bad things. You will know when/if the time is right to get another. Enjoy your George for now.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Becky.

So sorry to hear about Poo Bear. How awful for you and your family.
I can give a little advice. A good few years ago when I was still living at home we had a dog called Alfie who was inseparable from our dog (which my dad still has) called Scooby.

He tragically got hit by a car after they ran off together. Scooby came home without Alfie and was a frantic mess - we can only assume he was there when it happened!

Scoobs was very withdrawn for a couple of weeks but we gave him lots of affection and tried to keep the routine the same. He probably picked up on our grief as well which was probably hard for him.

After a couple of weeks he was absolutely fine. I'm sure (although sounds awful) he forgot about Alfie and things are great now. Scoobs now has his next door neighbour dog (my Nacho) for company every so often. Yes my Granddad, my dad and me all live in a little triangle - very cosy 

Just keep on doing what you are doing. George will get used to it after a little bit of time. Perhaps if you have friends who has dogs, make a thing of getting to see them a bit more so George keeps well socialised with other doggies! xxx xxx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I know what you mean about getting a new one so soon after losing pooh bear. It took me 2 years before I was ready to get dexter after losing my 17 year old cavalier.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Animals do grieve when my friends horse died my mare would stand over the spot where he died for around 2 weeks then she just got on with life when she had to be euthenased the other horses would stand over the spot all day again for about 2 weeks then they just resumed normal behavior. Give them time they work it out in the end.


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you so very much everyone for all of your kind words and advice. We were so shocked to loose Pooh Bear, she became very ill very quickly (and after this, ANYONE with a bigger dog should be made aware of twisted stomach/bloat and the signs to look for).

I have been really worried about George, and I think part of that worry stems from my own grief. We are keeping routines the same, but talking to him loads (Honestly, I even told him I was brushing my teeth this morning!!!), he has had little presents everyday - new toys etc, and, as we had only just bought them both new beds last weekend, he now has an extra bed with Pooh's scent on it. I also gave him her blanket this morning so he could cuddle up to that while we were at work today.

Luckily my next door neighbours are retired and are listening out for him during the day, I was tempted to nip back home at lunch time but thought that seeing me for an hour and then me leaving again would stress him too much. Anyway, today, he barked and warbled when I left, and then my neighbour kept a diary (bless her) of all the times he barked!! He barked for about an hour after I left, then slept for about an hour, then barked, then slept and so on. She said that he barked much less than yesterday so thats good. And he hasn't wrecked anything in the house, so I take that as a good sign too.

I take him to puppy school on Saturdays so am looking forward to going there tomorrow so that he can see all of his little friends, and I think I'm going to see if I can find a local 'doggie creche' where I can take him maybe once a week for a day, just to keep him busy.

Thank you all so very much again, I will keep you all updated, but if anybody wants to add any more advice please do.
xxxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wish your were near Karen (wellerfella) or Mandy (mandym) as they both offer excellent doggy day care and dog walking services ... 

We are all here for you Becky xxx


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks JoJo, I really appreciate it xx (and so does George!) xx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh Becky I'm so sorry to hear about Pooh Bear. Sending loads of {{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}} to you & George. XX


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you.
Just thought, here is a little pic of Pooh and George - hope it comes through ok! xx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Awwww that's such a sweet picture of them both. X


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks!
I've just been looking into some doggie daycare options, even if its just once every couple of weeks, and found a place thats on my way to work, in a home setting, all registered with the council (which I can check because I work there!) providing doggie day care for £10 per day! They have other dogs there too so George could make some new friends! I think that, coupled with school on Saturday mornings might be good for him - feeling much more positive now! xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh what a photo ... oh Becky I am a jelly face boo baby at the best of times .. really special photo ...

Oh great, hope this works out to be a great day care option for George .. he will love that  .. be nice to have a little change in his routine ... and yours too  stay positive Becky xxx


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks JoJo, yeah, its a beautiful pic! He gave her a wonderful final 6 months! He is just such a nutter lol!!! I'm thinking a bit of daycare will be a good option, I will check them out first though! Really looking forward to school tomorrow so he can see all his little friends, and I did my shopping tonight so I can take him out to my mums and stuff tomorrow too  xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

So sorry to hear about pooh bear,how awful for you.I believe dogs do grieve for their lost buddies but they do do learn to adjust fairly quickly too.I look after 2 labs,one younger than the other although neither is a pup.A few months ago the eldest one passed away and the younger one was like a little lost soul for a week or two,her mum was really worried but within a couple of weeks it was if she had accepted her big bro wasnt coming back and the old kelly returned.Kelly comes to me for occasional daycare and her mum thinks thats what helped her through it because she has lots of doggy friends here.Give george a big cuddle from me and the girls xxx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

No advice from me, but I just wanted to say how very sorry I am to hear about pooh bear.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your loss  how awful! Taken way too young, i've heard about the twisted stomach, RIP Pooh Bear  xx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

It is difficult to know what to do, sounds like you are making good plans. If you have time though I would be tempted to go home at lunchtime to give him a walk if possible. Not sure how long your working day is but 8 hours alone is a long time, could your neighbour pop in for a bit if you cannot make it home just to break up the day? I understand you not wanting to change his routine but it has changed with the loss of his housemate so things are going to be different anyway. Good luck with whatever you choose I'm sure all will work out given time.


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I just looked at your photo of them both together and it made me cry!! 

Lottie our six month old has become such a special member of our family and I cannot imagine losing her. 

I am sure your puppy will get used to not having pooh bear around in time....also you are coming up with some great plans and new adventures for him. 

Big hugs to you both. :hug:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just wanted say how sorry for you I am, it sounds as if you are feeling more positive now, doggy daycare sounds a great idea, it seems like generally dogs get over the grief in a couple of weeks - cope much better than us of course.


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Awww thanks everyone, for you thoughts, kind wishes and sound advice.
I wont be coming back in the day to check on him, hubby goes to work before me and gets home before me so thats good, in that I leave home later and then its not too long before hubby gets home. My neighbour gives me text updates too, so if he gets too fractious I can always come home, and work are really good so if I need to leave early, or take a longer lunch I can 
We've had a really really good day today though, George and I went to school, he did really well  We did some fun stuff (learnt to wave - yey!) and he had a play with my sisters puppy who was there too, the trainer is also one of my bosses at work and she knows all about what happened so after class she let George and Lola have some time alone together to play which was really really good!
We've had a lovely walk this afternoon on the fields, and I bought him a ball thrower so he was really enjoying that and it distracted him from looking for Pooh Bear (because she always used to lag behind and he had to go fetch her a lot) so we kept him occupied and he loved it! Tonight, well, he's gotten into burying things! I bought him some of those hedgehog/toothbrush/crocodile chew treats (Pooh Bear used to just carry them around the house for months before she ate them!) and he has decided to bury them! I'm not sure where he's put the crocodile, but I do know I have a toothbrush hidden in his upstairs bed and a hedgehogs head in my bag downstairs!!!! sooooo funny!!!!
He's now all worn out and having a lovely sleep!!!
I feel much more positive today, we miss Pooh Bear like crazy, but there are no what if's and we all know that we did all we could for her. I am sure that George will be fine and all of the help and advice on here is wonderful, I can't thank you all enough!
We have a week off from school now, so are going to be getting ready for a doggie funday next weekend and enter some competitions!!!!!


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm so very sorry to hear of your loss. Thinking of you all.x


----------

